# Fascist Architecture



## OakRidge

Since we already have a thread concerning Socialist Architecture I thought we should dedicate another thread to the architecture of an equally abhorrent political ideology. In this thread I intend to post images of various buildings and monuments constructed in countries that were under the rule of fascist regimes.

I myself find that I am attracted to many of these buildings. They seem to have a stark simplicity, expert use of quality materials and symmetry, and a "stripped" classicism while not exclusive to only fascist countries seems to have its ultimate expression in those countries.

Some of my favorites first and I will post others as I find them.

*Tempelhof Airport - Berlin*









Markus Richter on Flickr
Tempelhof by Bas van Rijsbergen, on Flickr








https://flic.kr/p/iUUP27 by Bas van Wolfgang Staudt, on Flickr








https://flic.kr/p/iUXLGU by Bas van Wolfgang Staudt, on Flickr








https://flic.kr/p/iV3CeF by Bas van Wolfgang Staudt, on Flickr

*Reichsluftfahrtministerium - Berlin*

Berlin - Detlev-Rohwedder-Haus by Fred Romero, on Flickr
Detlev-Rohwedder-Haus by Michael Zumpano, on Flickr
061 Berlin Wall and Air Ministry Building by Dee7100, on Flickr

*Reichsbank - Berlin*


Foreign Office Berlin 2007 003 [Public domain], by Gryffindor (Own work), from Wikimedia Commons
Altbau AA (ehem. Reichsbank) by Christoph Schulz, on Flickr
Berlin Reichsbank 1940/Auswärtige Amt 2000 by wolf, on Flickr

*Haus der Deutschen Kunst - Munich*









https://flic.kr/p/9rBe82 by sps1955 Staudt, on Flickr
Martin Parr im Haus der Kunst by SurfGuard, on Flickr

*Reichszeugmeisterei - Munich*

Polizeipräsidium München (ehem. Mc Graw-Kaserne, Reichszeugmeisterei) Juli 2010_026 by Bernd, on Flickr
Polizeipräsidium München (ehem. Mc Graw-Kaserne, Reichszeugmeisterei) Juli 2010_038 by Bernd, on Flickr
Polizeipräsidium München (ehem. Mc Graw-Kaserne, Reichszeugmeisterei) Juli 2010_006 by Bernd, on Flickr

More to come.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Zeppelintribune, Nuremburg, Germany (1935, largely destroyed today)


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Olympiastadion, Berlin, Germany (1936)


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Valle de los Caídos, Madrid, Spain (1959)
The most amazing building I have ever visited. To me it was even more spectacular than the Sistine Chapel.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Palazzo Della Civiltà Italiana, Rome, Italy (1940)


----------



## OakRidge

*Palazzo della Farnesina - Rome*








http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/it/archive/7/7b/20130308150050!Palazzo_della_Farnesina.JPG


----------



## OakRidge

*Palazzo Banco di Napoli - Naples*

Via Roma (Via Toledo), Naples - Palazzo Banco di Napoli by Elliott Brown, on Flickr
Via Roma (Via Toledo), Naples - Palazzo Banco di Napoli by Elliott Brown, on Flickr
Palazzo Banco di Napoli - Marcello Piacentini 1939 by Fabrizio Pivari, on Flickr


----------



## OakRidge

*Palazzo della Questura - Naples*

Napoli - Palazzo della Questura by Armando Mancini, on Flickr


----------



## OakRidge

*Post Office - Palermo*

Poste Centrali di Palermo by Claudio Procida, on Flickr
Palermo_2014 05 25_1052 by Harvey Barrison, on Flickr
Fascist architecture in Palermo by Neil Peach, on Flickr


----------



## OakRidge

*Basilica dei Santi Pietro e Paolo - Rome*

2012 Basilica Ss Pietro e Paolo a by Alvaro de Alvariis, on Flickr
LA CUPOLA NEL CIELO AZZURRO by GIORGIO BONOMO, on Flickr


----------



## OakRidge

*Palace of Justice - Milan*

150 Milan - Palace of Justice by Steven Kidd, on Flickr
148 Milan - Palace of Justice by Steven Kidd, on Flickr








http://www.itv.com/news/update/2015-04-09/judge-among-two-killed-in-milan-courthouse-shooting/


----------



## OakRidge

*Palazzo dei Congressi - Rome*

View of Palazzo dei Congressi (2) by Aristotle Kallis, on Flickr
_MG_5250 by Aristotle Kallis, on Flickr
_MG_5252 by Aristotle Kallis, on Flickr


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Reich Chancellery, Berlin, Germany (1936-1945)


----------



## Jozef77

*Saarländisches Staatstheater* (1935-1938)


----------



## Jozef77

*Kongresshalle Nürnburg* (1935-not finished)


----------



## Jozef77

*Trafo-Haus by Albert Speer* (now a Burger King in Nürnberg)


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Monument To The Fallen, Lombardia, Italy (1931)


----------



## mapece

Luigi Moretti - Accademia di scherma/casa delle armi


----------



## Tolbert

Casa del Fascio, Como









[URL="http://imgkid.com/casa-del-fascio.shtml"]http://imgkid.com/casa-del-fascio.shtml[/URL]


----------



## Hofguy

the Luigi design is very timeless to me, thanks for posting!


----------



## OakRidge

*Independence War Memorial - Rome*

Independence War Memorial by sgiambe, on Flickr


----------



## IThomas

*Sacrario Militare del Monte Grappa - Crespano del Grappa (Veneto Region)*
Giovanni Greppi









link









link









link









link









link









link









link


----------



## IThomas

*Sacrario Militare di Asiago - Asiago (Veneto Region)*
Orfeo Rossato









link


























link









link









link


----------



## IThomas

*Torre Littoria - Turin*
Armando Melis de Villa









link









link


----------



## IThomas

*The city of Sabaudia*

Sabaudia represents the aesthetic and political ambitions of the early 20th century. The town was established as part of Mussolini’s effort to reclaim an agriculture desolate zone, south of Rome. Drawn up by a group of modernist architects who won a design competition in 1933, Sabaudia was constructed entirely from scratch in 253 days, by over 6,000 laborers toiled night and day to finish in time for the dedication by King Vittorio Emanuele III.

Sabaudia and other new towns were intended as part of an Italian "New Deal" to provide employment for jobless veterans by moving them to farmsteads, somewhere to reconnect with traditional values and the soil. Sabaudia today has sixteen thousand residents living in and around a striking, harmonious ensemble of original fascist-era landmarks. There is a massive cinema, an imposing church with a cylindrical baptistery, a hospital, and military barracks. Another example is the post office, a colorful masterpiece designed by futurist architect Angiolo Mazzioni and covered in shimmering blue tiles and red marble accents, has just undergone a meticulous $3.5 million restoration. It now serves as the city’s library and archives.

After Le Corbusier visited Sabaudia in 1934, he described it as "a sweet poem. Perhaps a little sentimental, but built of good taste, a true vision of love". In recent decades Sabaudia served as an inspiration to urbanist architects’ designs for walkable, compact towns in the United States. 

some buildings








link









link









link









link









link









link









link


----------



## IThomas

*Palazzo Piacentini or National Archaeological Museum of Magna Græcia - Reggio Calabria*
Marcello Piacentini









link









link









https://www.flickr.com/photos/loukikka/200958222/sizes/l"]link









link


----------



## IThomas

*Colonia marina Agip - Cesenatico (Emilia Romagna Region)*
Giuseppe Vaccaro









link


----------



## OakRidge

Great contribution. Thank you.


----------



## That_G

Damn this architecture looks so good. Perfect balance between the modern era and the classical.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Some better photos of the Post Office in Sabaudia. I don't know it it really fits in this thread, though, since Italian Rationalism was different than the stripped neo-classicism you usually associate with fascist architecture.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Marcello Piacentini Citta Universitaria, Rome, Italy, 1935


----------



## JMGA196

Palacio Nacional de la Cultura, Guatemala, Guatemala (1943, built by president Jorge Ubico, which ruled from 1931 to 1944)


Palacio Nacional por hector lopez guate, en Flickr


DSC_0017 por Mszczuj, en Flickr


Guatemalan palace por Tanya Mariposa, en Flickr


Tower palace por Tanya Mariposa, en Flickr


Untitled by Coke87, on Flickr



Sin título por Precious Veal, en Flickr


















*Waseem Syed Fine Art Photography*

This is how it looked like in 1948:


----------



## JMGA196

Palacio de la Policía Nacional (built by Ubico in 1942)


----------



## JMGA196

Palacio de Sanidad Pública (1937 art deco)

Unfortunately in a very bad shape today... hno:


----------



## JMGA196

Edificio de Tipografía Nacional (1943)


----------



## DeveloperDubai

The olimpya stadium still remain same


----------



## Photodash

The Nuremberg Congress hall:



















The Zeppelingield ranting-stand









I believe this avenue up to the Vatican took on its present form in the Fascist era, but I could be mistaken about that. 










The Altare della Patria was finished off under Mussolini:


----------



## FrancoJR

The German pavilion - 1937 Paris International Exposition.



























Interior









From http://riowang.blogspot.com/2012_11_01_archive.html


----------



## FrancoJR

German pavilion - Venice Biennale - 1938. Architect: Ernst Haiger










With different art installations or interventions:









source: sm-ny.org artist: Stefano Mitrione









Source: rubelli.com









Source: curatorsintl.org. Artist: Hans Haacke


----------



## Photodash

The Nazis invented Brutalism. Quite ironic that post-war developers deployed a style functional for gun emplacements for palaces of culture in the post-war period, like London's South Bank...








http://www.lth-hotels.com/southbank-centre-london.htm

Clearly reminiscent of Nazi gun emplacements:


























nazi-occupied Jersey, etc.









Guernsey.
http://www.festungguernsey.supanet.com/

http://www.theislandwiki.org/index.php/Miscellaneous_bunkers_and_gun_emplacements

Nazi fortifications in Normandy etc:
https://buencamino2014.wordpress.com/2014/03/25/normandy/


----------



## alexandru.mircea

That one in Bergamo is outstanding indeed.


----------



## Galro

Palazzo delle poste, Ragusa, Italy. Architect: Angiolo Mazzoni. 











Palazzo delle poste [1927-37]- Ragusa (Sicilia) by Laurent. D Ruamps, on Flickr


----------



## Galro

Casa Fascio, Sogliano, Italy. Built in 1941 with Gianluigi Giordani as the architect. 









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58430711









http://www.comune.sogliano.fc.it/do...7-ecfc-44b4-b4e3-5b0c1063dfbf?t=1391082019872


----------



## IThomas

*Palazzo del Banco di Roma - Milan, Italy*
1939-1940
architect: Cesare Scoccimarro


----------



## IThomas

*Palazzo delle Poste - Grosseto (Tuscany), Italy*
1931-1932
architect: Angiolo Mazzoni


----------



## Nolke

In Spain francoist architecture took a more ornate, properly historicist approach, as can be seen in this thread, but this building (national labor union headquarters in Madrid, opposing the Prado museum; built in 1949, designed by Cabrero and Aburto) evokes the modernist spirit of the 1930's fascist architecture. It's one of my favourite buildings in the city









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/...nisterio_de_Sanidad_de_España_(Madrid)_12.jpg









http://perso.wanadoo.es/asiscabrero/









http://perso.wanadoo.es/asiscabrero/









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/...:Ministerio_de_Sanidad_y_Consumo_(Madrid).jpg


----------



## Nolke

The historicist approach is seen again in the megalomaniac Edificio España in the homonym square (1948-1953).









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Edificio_España_-_05.jpg


----------



## Zaz965

i am not sure about this one


----------



## Protected Lucifers

San Diego, for sure coincidence :lol:

what about this one, Alabama


----------



## Galro

Palazzo Mezzanotte, Milan, Italy. Completed in 1932 with Paolo Mezzanotte as the architect. It's the seat of the Italian stock exchange. 


Palazzo Mezzanotte by Paolo Longoni, on Flickr


Palazzo Mezzanotte by K B, on Flickr


Palazzo Mezzanotte Milano by luigi matteoni, on Flickr


palazzo della Borsa, Milano by Xavier de Jauréguiberry, on Flickr


4097 copy by Cesare Viganò, on Flickr


----------



## JMGA196

Galro said:


> Palazzo Mezzanotte by K B, on Flickr


I think we all know what this means in the rest of the world, but what does it mean in Italy? What's the meaning of that monument?


----------



## Nolke

^^ https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/L.O.V.E. (Italian)

I suppose the finger means the same in Italy. The point is that the other fingers are cut, not folded, so when you look at the monument from the side it looks like the fascist salute. There seems to be a double sense implied though, because the building is not only a fascist one but also a stock exchange (and this monument was erected after the 2008 financial crisis). Or say they say, if I understood it correctly.


----------



## balthazar

Victory Arch, Genoa, Italy (1931)

Arco della Vittoria 03 by Tang Lee, su Flickr
arco di sotto by emanuele b., su Flickr

Arco della Vittoria (Monumento ai Caduti) by Daniele Florio, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar

Termini station. Rome

Stazione Termini by Keane Li, su Flickr

Stazione Termini - Roma by Dasf Sturm, su Flickr

the fascist era project by Angiolo Mazzoni


----------



## balthazar

former "palazzo dei sindacati", Milan, 1933

camera del lavoro by Paolo Mazzetti, su Flickr


#Milano, Camera del Lavoro. by Khaa PINS, su Flickr

as it was:









Corso di Porta Vittoria, Palazzo della Camera del Lavoro by Milàn l'era inscì Urbanfile, su Flickr


----------



## IThomas

JMGA196 said:


> I think we all know what this means in the rest of the world, but what does it mean in Italy? What's the meaning of that monument?


LOVE means Libertà (Freedom), Odio (Hatred), Vendetta (Revenge), Eternità (Eternity).

The sculpture has a double meaning.

The hand is a clear reference to the fascist salute... 










...but with the fingers eroded by the time (in Italy, Fascism has fallen in 1943), except for the middle finger. 










The middle finger indicates "f*ck-you" to the palace behind: it's a deep critic towards the architecture style of the palace itself (Fascism architecture) and on what it represents (the Milan Stock Exchange, ie the world of finance, capitalism).


----------



## Galro

balthazar said:


> Termini station. Rome
> 
> 
> the fascist era project by Angiolo Mazzoni


I think it is a huge shame that Termini station was never completed in accordance to the original design. It would have been a station truly worthy of Rome. I still like the sides which was built in Mazzonis design though.


----------



## Galro

Palazzo delle Poste, Latina, Italy. Completed in 1932 with Angiolo Mazzoni as the architect. The building have sadly been completely ruined (in my view) and it is unrecognizable today. Here it is on streetview: https://www.google.com/maps/place/4...6!4m5!3m4!1s0x0:0x0!8m2!3d41.467597!4d12.9037


----------



## ThatOneGuy

That arch :drool:


----------



## Nolke

All this Novecento architecture is top notch...


----------



## ILTarantino

Taranto, Italy. The Palazzo del Governo was unveiled by Benito Mussolini on 7 September 1934.










Today


----------



## Galro

The 1934 Palazzo Inail in Rome, Italy. It was designed by Armando Brasini.


Palazzo INAIL (Armando Brasini 1934) by Екатерина С., on Flickr


Palazzo INAIL (Armando Brasini 1934) by Екатерина С., on Flickr









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Category:Armando_Brasini


Via IV Novembre by Franco Ovidio Timpanaro, on Flickr


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Wow, the last two seem almost Renaissance.


----------



## Galro

ThatOneGuy said:


> Wow, the last two seem almost Renaissance.


They were both designed by Armando Brasini.


----------



## Galro

Also posted by me in the 1920s and 1930s architecture thread, but I think it should be here too as it a facist structure and I think it is a awesome building that deserves more recognition (and a renovation).

Casa del Sol, Rome, Italy. 1930. Architect: Innocenzo Sabbatini. 









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/92182207


casa del sole by Flemming Ibsen, on Flickr


Casa economica ICP_S.Ippolito II_10 by Architettiamoci.it, on Flickr









http://www.archidiap.com/opera/case-icp-s-ippolito-ii/









http://www.archidiap.com/opera/case-icp-s-ippolito-ii/










http://psssm.tumblr.com/page/13


----------



## Bent

There are some examples of fascist arquitecture in São Paulo, Brazil, mainly because of its italian heritage. The Matarazzo family, the richest in Brazil at the beggining of the XX century, was really close to fascism. 


The* Municipality of São Paulo*, former Matarazzo Building, designed by Marcello Piacentini.









por AdreaMatarazzo









by www.vitruivius.com.br









by http://www.prediosdesaopaulo.com/edificio-conde-matarazzo/









by http://www.prediosdesaopaulo.com/edificio-conde-matarazzo/









por Mlsirac








por Consuelo Lima









por RD Kalman

The3 Ms - Matarazzo, Mussolini and Marcello (Piacentini)









por http://muerteincreible1.blogspot.com.br/2011/01/edificio-matarazzo-aka-banespinha-aka.html


*Matarazzo Mansion* (Demolished) - Also a project by Piacentini.









by Marcio Salles




























*Matarazzo Mausoleum*









por Aline Grifante









por Thaís Emy


*Condessa Filomena Matarazzo Hospital *









by http://opusic.com.br/revistas/cidade-matarazzo/









por Lusmith










por Sweet Pearl


*Ibirapuera Obelisc*









por Eli K Hayasaka








por Celso Mizerani









por ARTExplorer








por ARTExplorer









por Eli K Hayasaka
*

Bandeirantes Palace
*








por Jader Miguel Marques Filho

*Irradiação Building
*

















por Tiago Seneme Franco


*Bandeiras Monument*









by Zichadim









by Flávio Cond


----------



## alexandru.mircea

ThatOneGuy said:


> Wow, the last two seem almost Renaissance.


Baroque for the second.

The first is very interesting - it doesn't remind me of actual Renaissance buildings, but it does remind me a lot of fictional buildings from Renaissance painting.


----------



## Galro

Casa Malaparte, Capri, Italy. Built between 1937 and 1942. It is usually attributed to Adalberto Libera, but the final design was actually made by Curzio Malaparte (who commissioned the building) and Adolfo Amitrano.


IMG_6211 by Kristian Morse, on Flickr


Casa Malaparte - Patio view by John Athayde, on Flickr


Casa Malaparte, Capri by 15medium, on Flickr


Casa Malaparte by PietervH, on Flickr


----------



## Galro

Casa Corbellini-Wassermann, Milan, Italy. Built between 1934 and 1936 with Piero Portaluppi as the architect.









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/31238148


















https://no.pinterest.com/pin/51791464441939371/


----------



## OakRidge

Galro said:


> Casa Corbellini-Wassermann, Milan, Italy. Built between 1934 and 1936 with Piero Portaluppi as the architect.


Very nice. I like the stone on the lower floors.


----------



## Galro

Palazzo Fidia, Milan, Italy. Completed in 1932 with Aldo Andreani as the architect. 


Palazzo Fidia by Olmo Peeters, on Flickr


Palazzo Fidia, Milano - 1929 / 1932 by Daniele Valtorta, on Flickr


Milano - Palazzo Fidia by Fred Romero, on Flickr


Palazzo Fidia Milano by Luigi Matteoni, on Flickr


----------



## ThatOneGuy

I love it. Seems quite expressionist.


----------



## JMGA196

Weird shape, but I love the brick


----------



## Galro

Galleria 25 Aprile in Cremona, Italy. Completed in 1933 with Nino Mori as the architect. 


Galleria 25 Aprile by francy.m, on Flickr


Cremona by Massimo Agliardi, on Flickr


Cremona by august_brain, on Flickr


Cremona, Galleria 25 Aprile by Ivan Furlanis, on Flickr


----------



## Galro

One of three houses for Artists at the Comacina Island, Italy that were designed by Pietro Lingeri. Lingeri designed the buildings in the mid '30s but it would take until 1939 before it got approval. The project was completed merely a year after. 




































https://www.isola-comacina.it/en/gu...-ossuccio-the-rationalist-style/#!prettyPhoto


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Could easily be a new house.^


----------



## Galro

Casa Baslini, Milan, Italy. Completed in 1927 with Aldo Andreani as the architect. It is located across the street of Palazzo Fidia shown above.


6x4_2012-09-29_Milano_ViaSerbelloni_MIL01 by Raul S, on Flickr


6x4_2012-09-29_Milano_ViaSerbelloni_MIL11 by Raul S, on Flickr


6x4_2012-09-29_Milano_ViaSerbelloni12 by Raul S, on Flickr









https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Casa_Baslini


----------



## Galro

Trionfale V, Rome, Italy. It was built in 1927 with Innocenzo Sabbatini as the architect. 











Now. It is almost impossible to see the side anymore. 


















http://aristotlekallis.com/blog/100daysinrome/trionfale-v-happy-update/


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Galro said:


> Trionfale V, Rome, Italy. It was built in 1927 with Innocenzo Sabbatini as the architect.
> 
> Now. It is almost impossible to see the side anymore.


Is it deliberately hidden with other building, or it's just a coincidence?


----------



## Galro

I don't know.


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*Palácio de Justiça do Porto*
Palace of Justice of Porto

Porto, Portugal

*Raul Rodrigues Lima*
1958-1961



















Today


----------



## alexandru.mircea

^ excellent addition to the thread...


----------



## Shadow on the Wall

*Auschwitz concentration camp *

German-occupied Poland 1940-45









by https://www.dabonline.de/2011/12/01/tiefpunkt-der-architekturgeschichte/

Architects: Fritz Ertl, Karl Bischoff, Walter Dejaco and other



















































































Czesława Kwoka, child victim of Auschwitz, as shown in her prisoner identification photo taken in 1942 or 1943 by the SS in Nazi-occupied Poland.
The original photograph was created through force with both an unwilling subject and an unwilling photographer, notably prisoner Wilhelm Brasse.










all by
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Auschwitz_concentration_camp#Auschwitz_II-Birkenau
https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Auschwitz-Birkenau?uselang=en
https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Category:Auschwitz_Album?uselang=en


----------



## VITORIA MAN

Agencia Estatal de Administracion Tributaria, 1942-53 et hôtel Carlton 1919-26, plaza Moyua, El Ensanche, Bilbao, Biscaye, Pays Basque, Espagne. by Bernard Blanc, en Flickr

see more Architecture in Spain under Franco's regime


----------

